
Tesla makes quick work of Puerto Rico hospital solar power relief project - curtis
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/24/tesla-makes-quick-work-of-puerto-rico-hospital-solar-power-relief-project/?ncid=rss
======
sp332
To make quick work of something means that you finished it quickly. This
article just says that they started quickly.

~~~
WaxProlix
The article is a fluff piece - there's very little actual information in it.

~~~
nwhatt
I think the only source is a tweet from Tesla.

------
maxerickson
How many kilowatts and kilowatt-hours?

Like here's an island hospital with 3.2 megawatts of generators:

[http://www.generac.com/resources-and-tools/engineer-
resource...](http://www.generac.com/resources-and-tools/engineer-
resources/power-connect-newsletter/march-2016/a-healthcare-install-in-action)

~~~
dangrossman
> The system, which includes 200 kWh of solar energy generation & 500 kWh of
> storage, will supply power to the Children's Hospital in Guaynabo

[https://twitter.com/DavidBegnaud/status/922868816387833856](https://twitter.com/DavidBegnaud/status/922868816387833856)

~~~
elihu
I'm guessing he means "200 kW of solar energy generation". (That didn't seem
like the sort of mistake someone from Tesla would make, so I looked closer at
his profile and it says "CBS news correspondent".)

------
icanhackit
Does Tesla outsource installation to third parties and just have their
engineers on site to monitor for quality and testing? Just wondering, between
this and the installation in Adelaide (Australia), how they can manage
multiple medium to large scale installations simultaneously?

~~~
greglindahl
The Australian install is 200 times bigger than this one (100 MWh vs 500 kWh)

Here's the announcement of the Aussie firm that's helping the Australian
install: [https://indaily.com.au/news/2017/08/14/adelaide-based-
firm-h...](https://indaily.com.au/news/2017/08/14/adelaide-based-firm-help-
build-teslas-giant-battery/)

~~~
icanhackit
Thanks, great to see they're subcontracting a local firm...but in hindsight
it's probably the only practical solution. Renewable projects like these can
get past the pro-coal industry rhetoric of "they took our jobs" with "they
_gave_ us jobs".

------
evanlivingston
I'm surprised there hasn't been more discussion of disaster capitalism around
this.

~~~
WaxProlix
A phenomenon also known as 'shock doctrine', after the book by Naomi Klein.
From wikipedia[1]

"In the book, Klein argues that neoliberal free market policies (as advocated
by the economist Milton Friedman) have risen to prominence in some developed
countries because of a deliberate strategy of "shock therapy". This centers on
the exploitation of national crises to push through controversial policies
while citizens are too emotionally and physically distracted by disasters or
upheavals to mount an effective resistance."

There's nothing particularly controversial AFAIK about the technique, seeing
as there are generally plans to revisit TPP etc on Thanksgiving, hold votes
when constituents can't attend (this happens in almost any institution and
isn't confined to eg. US Congress), etc, and gain profit where profit is
available. Parent comment could have been more informative, but there's
nothing wrong with wondering aloud why this isn't being discussed.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shock_Doctrine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shock_Doctrine)

~~~
evanlivingston
Yah, it's hard to be critical of necessary and life saving infrastructure
being put in quickly when it's needed. But I do wonder how the economics will
play out down the road.

------
sua_3000
dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15544370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15544370)

~~~
detaro
If there are no previous submissions with comments or votes a few reposts are
allowed (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).
Please only link to other submissions if they are relevant like that. Pointing
to an empty page is just noise.

------
altcognito
Can these panels be protected from Hurricanes?

~~~
erikpukinskis
Google says: “Most places in Florida require solar installations to withstand
winds of 160 mph minimum“

~~~
toomuchtodo
The panel installs for this specific installation _will not_ survive hurricane
force winds based on the temporary ground mount used, but you are correct that
ground mounted solar panels can withstand hurricane force winds when designed
to do so.

